# Those who will fly no-more



## The Jug Rules! (Nov 6, 2006)

I got a project to do in art class, and I decided to make a pecil drawing of the fighters of famous pilots who were killed in action. All of them will be flying off in the sunset.

I need some good pics of some of these birds' markings. They dont have to be detailed, I just need the squadron numbers.

The title of the picture will be from one of my favorite books-"All the world is your playground now-this earth and sky beyond. Only the twinkling stars are your boundary lights, and your runways reach to the sun."


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 6, 2006)

Any ideas on which pilots you are going to do (no way you can do them all) and then we can see what we can find.


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 6, 2006)

American, Allied, German or Axis????


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 6, 2006)

Let us know how many aces you intend to draw, and whether you want a smaple from all the combatants, only allied, or only US.


----------



## The Jug Rules! (Nov 6, 2006)

Allied and axis. I wanted to focus mainly on the eto, as I cant draw many Japanese aircraft that well yet.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 6, 2006)

Okay now do you have any particular pilots in mind because with what you just said up there you narrowed it down to about a few thousand.


----------



## The Jug Rules! (Nov 6, 2006)

Few thousand*phew* No, I dont know that many pilots, I was hoping some of you guys could thow some names around. I'm really gong to need some help with german pilots and russian pilots and planes.I dont know squat about Russian pilots.


----------



## k9kiwi (Nov 6, 2006)

This commisioned piece hangs in the NZ Army Museum at Waiouru by Graham Braddock.

It depicts the uniforms of the Army since its earliest days, trhough all of the conflicts.

Is this the sort of thing you are thinking of?

Waiting.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 6, 2006)

Man...cool.8)


----------



## The Jug Rules! (Nov 7, 2006)

No, I wanted the Markings of some of the famous pilots in the eto, that were kia.

Mabe I will do it by Fighter type...3 mustang pilots, 3 109s, 3 fw190s, ya get the Idea...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 7, 2006)

no famous bombers


----------



## The Jug Rules! (Nov 7, 2006)

I cant draw bombers that well because of ALL...THOSE...ENGINES!!!!

But I'll try to put a lanc in there just for you...

but you gotta give me a pic of a famous one...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 8, 2006)

well there can only be one! Guy Gibson's dambusting lanc, AJ-G..........


----------



## The Jug Rules! (Nov 9, 2006)

Anyone got any pics???


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 9, 2006)

sure, on the other computer


----------



## The Jug Rules! (Nov 27, 2006)

Naww, no good.


----------

